# What Engine Is Good To Swap In A 98 Maxima?



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

Is there a good engine to swap in a 98 maxima please let me know all the engines good to swap in it..and does it bolt right in or need custom work...thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

VQ30DE...that's the only engine you can use.

Of course with a lot of $$ and patience you could use just about any front engine mounted engine. The VQ30DE is the only direct fit replacement...stock.


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

VQ36DE.......... he he he


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

HNE said:


> *VQ36DE..........  he he he *


Those are HOT!!...do you have a dealer in S.America on those???


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

Nope. Let's just say its not your average Nissan motor. ha ha


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

One of they guys in the parts dept. at the local Nissan dealer has an A32. He said it's possible to swap some Infiniti or JDM engine in that produces gobs of power and bolts to the original 5spd. He said he never looked into it farther because he just went with a supercharger. Not real sure but it may be worth looking into.


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

nismoweapon said:


> One of they guys in the parts dept. at the local Nissan dealer has an A32. He said it's possible to swap some Infiniti or JDM engine in that produces gobs of power and bolts to the original 5spd. He said he never looked into it farther because he just went with a supercharger. Not real sure but it may be worth looking into.


I believe he is refering to the VQ30DET motor that is in some of the Cefiros. I belive there was one individual on the org who did that swap as well. Lots of forged components in that bottom end make it very desirable, but I don't believe there are very many out here to be had.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

The VQ30DET is not a common swap for one main reason.

IT DON'T FIT!

It will physically go in the engine bay but because it came from a RWD car, there is an extreme amount of customization apparently. That one guy on the ORG is selling the motor if I remember correctly. At least I know he was selling the pistons, so I don't know. He had to spend a lot of time and a lot of money getting that thing in there. Advantages to it are exactly what david mentioned... the car runs at 9:1 compression stock and has a better bottom end. Of course the USDM VQ can handle gobs of power as well with stock internals...


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

13.8 we know. Right Chris. h eh hee h


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

note to any and all maxima owners...

d_warner = insane



but it should be fun... and fast..


----------



## d_warner (Jan 18, 2003)

Yes. I am insane. Thomas saw 13.8 psi on his right? I'm just repeating what I heard.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

d_warner said:


> Yes. I am insane. Thomas saw 13.8 psi on his right? I'm just repeating what I heard.


 i think that near his highest... he runs 12.6 usually


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

d_warner said:


> Yes. I am insane. Thomas saw 13.8 psi on his right? I'm just repeating what I heard.




umm.... it can take more...  limiting factor then was fuel... now that he's got bigger injectors - yumm

oh and juicy boost is good stuff.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

so what ARE his numbers now?


----------



## darrick (Jan 5, 2003)

lol, ill never tell


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

he doesn't really boost much during daily driving...

he's never even run the thing at the track, so who KNOWS what his numbers are... it's still untuned


----------



## A5295 (Nov 19, 2003)

there really isn't a great swap for the vq-why would you want to swap anyway? they are very durable, and can take a bit of abuse.-just go forced induction, or you an build a pretty hot NA car as well. 
what are the plans for the car? drag race? autocross? show?


----------

